# Help,Very little water coming out of sprinklers.



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

I hooked the sprinkler pump up for the summer, primed it check d for leaks, etc. then turned it on and opened the spigot on top of the pump. It had a nice flow. I then manually turned on one of the zones (I tried the 5 other zones too) and for the most part no water was coming out. The controller seems to be working fine. We did have some high water come thru before the pump was hooked up, it's possible some debris got in the open line downstream of the pump. We have a manifold box in one ☝ f our mulch beds, but honestly I don't know anything about them (I'm going to research more). 
Would the main feed line from the pump come into this manifold and then split off?


----------

